# REC:  Cold Soba Noodles with Sesame Sauce



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2002)

Cold Soba Noodles with Sesame Sauce

1# Japanese Soba Noodles
3 TBS soy sauce
3 TBS sesame oil
1 TBS Asian rice wine vinegar
1 TBS granulated sugar
½ tsp Chinese Chili Oil or Chinese Garlic-Chili Paste
______________________________________________________
1 TBS soy sauce
1 TBS sesame oil
1 red bell pepper, cut into very thin julienne
1 cup diagonally sliced scallions, green part only
2 carrots, grated
1 stalk celery, cut into thin julienne

Garnish with half the red pepper, carrots, and scallions and 2 TBS toasted sesame seeds.

Method:
1.  Prepare noodles according to package directions.
2.  In a small bowl mix together the next 5 ingredients.
3.  Using tongs, toss noodles with sauce to coat well.  Marinate in a covered bowl for 2 hours or up to 24 hours in the refrigerator, tossing occasionally.
4.  Bring marinated noodles to room temperature.  Mix the remaining soy sauce and sesame oil and pour over noodles.  Stir in half of the sweet red peppers, green onions, and grated carrots.

To serve – mound the noodles on a serving platter and garnish with the remaining vegetables and toasted sesame seeds.

***kitchenelf's note - next time I will cut down on the sesame oil.  It was just too much oil, not too much sesame taste.

SERVES 4 AS MAIN COURSE OR 8 AS APPETIZER COURSE

This is one dish I am making for dinner tonight - it's VERY good.
Also having fresh mussels and dim sum.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 28, 2005)

Kitchenelf, this recipe sounds wonderful.  I love the soy sauce and sesame oil combination.  The best thing is that I have most of the ingredients in my pantry.


----------

